# Focus Jam2 for 2018



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

This emtb looks like a great buy. Carbon front triangle, choice of 27.5 or 29 er wheels, 140mm F&R. Shimano STEPS 8000, XT DI2 - $5999! Still a lot of money, but this ebike is a lot lighter than a Levo. They go with a 378w battery to save weight, so distance won't be as good, but who cares. Battery dies, you can lug it out. I'm a Pivot fan, but half the price, probably be able to buy one for 5k otd. Good deal, I think.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmm.. They selling them in the States?


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

Gutch said:


> They go with a 378w battery to save weight, so distance won't be as good, but who cares.


You can add a second, external, battery: https://www.focus-bikes.com/int/tec-en/


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

AGarcia said:


> Hmm.. They selling them in the States?


Yes, the article I read said they would be 2018 models and yes, you can mount an extra battery to the down tube for serious epics. Hell, I got way more than 5k in my Pivot!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Unfortunately, their website is showing the frame as all aluminum, not Carbon like I read in the article.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Gutch said:


> Unfortunately, their website is showing the frame as all aluminum, not Carbon like I read in the article.


That's because the new bikes aren't on the site yet.

Youtube has plenty of videos on the new carbon model.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Good shot, thx. Probably be my next one.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Rode that bike for three days in Downieville, no shuttles, just climbing 5000+ feet each day.

That is a great bike with that hidden battery. First day, a couple of the guys ran out of battery with 8 miles of rolly terrain left. Made it out fine on that 46 lb bike. Pedaled good unassisted with minimal drag.

Next day, they all had the piggyback battery.

The Shimano 8000 motor is probably the best there is today. Not perfect since it wants you to shift modes all the time. But really good assist delivery. Low drag, normal chainring size and narrow q-factor.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

3500 foot climb from Sierra City. Better than that 2 hour shuttle sitting around.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That looks like a lot of fun. Any riders ripping this weigh around 190? If so, did they experience excessive flex? Do you know availability of the 2018 models? Thx


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Very long chainstays, 470mm!

^This is the big difference between Pivot and everyone else, geo and suspension design on a Pivot are worth the $$.

I'd rather spend 9k on a great ebike than 6k on a mediocre ebike. Parts alone do not make a bike great.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I disagree. Both Shimano Di2 , same motors, same weight, Carbon fiber frames, but the Pivot is way more cash. I own a 429 Trail and love it. Besides, I thought the shuttle was 12k? That's almost double the cost. If it was my only ride, maybe.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The shuttle should be around 7-8k.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> That looks like a lot of fun. Any riders ripping this weigh around 190? If so, did they experience excessive flex? Do you know availability of the 2018 models? Thx


No heavy riders so don't know. That front triangle looks awesome.

One of the riders was a pro EWS rider. Threw that bike around like a toy.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Along this kind of bike, check out the 2018 BULLS E-Core EVO. They have it in EN (downhill with 180mm forks), RS, AM, and TR2. STEPS E8000 and Di2.

Room for two 375 batteries internal, but you can just use one to save money or weight.


----------

